# Northern VT U, Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Officer
Institution:
*Northern Vermont University*

Location:
Lyndonville, VT

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/18/2019

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full-Time

Vermont State Colleges Staff Federation, Non-Exempt, Grade 8
Sunday - Thursday 8pm-4am

*BASIC FUNCTION*
To protect people and property on a university campus, and to assist in the handling of various emergency situations.

*CHARACTERISTIC DUTIES & RESPONSIBILITIES*

Patrol campus buildings and grounds to prevent or deal with any incidents of theft, vandalism, fire or fire hazards, disorderly conduct, violation of university traffic, safety, security, or other regulations, and so forth. Check ID's of visitors. Escort individuals off campus as appropriate. Ensure that buildings are locked and unlocked as appropriate. Check physical plant at night.
Respond to complaints/calls related to possible criminal activity, investigate incident and/or apprehend involved individuals as appropriate.
Investigate any complaints made by faculty, staff or students on campus.
Investigate traffic accidents on campus.
Respond to calls involving medical emergencies. Administer first aid and/or call for additional assistance as needed.
Report any security incidents and unusual or hazardous conditions on campus to appropriate officials.
Call for and assist local fire and rescue personnel as needed.
Assist area police with investigations on campus.
Provide security services such as parking and traffic direction, crowd control, and the like, for special events.
Provide special transportation and/or escort services as needed.
Issue keys to buildings and rooms, and assist students, faculty, staff, and visitors with problems with keys, locks, doors, cars, etc.
Give visitors directions and general campus information.
Prepare all required paperwork on security activities.
Supervise the activities of student workers.
Assist in training and overseeing the daily work of new security officers.
Perform related duties as assigned.

High school education plus two to three years of relevant experience, including one year of directly related security or law enforcement training or experience, or a combination of education and experience from which comparable knowledge and skills are acquired.
Good working knowledge of relevant laws and regulations.
Good working knowledge of fire prevention and firefighting methods.
Relevant first aid training; knowledge of CPR desirable.
Valid Vermont driver's license.
Ability to deal effectively with a wide range of individuals, in some instances under stressful, dangerous and/or emergency conditions.
Ability to handle emergency situations calmly and efficiently.
Demonstrated integrity.
Physical ability to perform all job duties.
Ability to train and oversee the work of others.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Northern Vermont University

Online App. Form:
https://www.northernvermont.edu/about/people/employment-opportunities


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Must have snow shoe skills...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

And recommendations from Greenpeace and Bernie Sanders. Old Hippies encouraged to apply.


----------

